# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Кто в Беларуси уже получает зарплату 500 долларов

## Irina

*Кто в Беларуси уже получает зарплату 500 долларов*
07.06.2010

Белорусские власти обещают повысить зарплату до 500 долларов, но при этом все чаще подчеркивают, что это будет в среднем. Как выяснил "Завтра твоей страны", почти 8% работающих в Беларуси заняты теми видами экономической деятельности, которые уже в 2009 году вышли на уровень средней зарплаты в 500 долларов и даже выше.

Где живут и в каких отраслях работают эти счастливчики? В белорусских рублях сегодня 500 долларов -- это порядка 1 млн 500 тысяч рублей. В 2009 году было чуть меньше - приблизительно 1 млн 400 тысяч. Среднюю зарплату свыше этой суммы в 2009 году имели две отрасли и пять подотраслей по Общегосударственному классификатору видов экономической деятельности.
*
Топ-7 обладателей 500-долларовой зарплаты
*
По данным Национального статистического комитета, семерка лидеров выглядит так:

1. Лидирует производство кокса, нефтепродуктов и ядерных материалов со средней зарплатой в 2 млн 222 тысяч 100 рублей.

2. Далее идет целая отрасль - горнодобывающая промышленность со средним заработком в 1 млн 965 тысяч 900 рублей.

3. Чуть уступает "горнякам" деятельность, связанная с вычислительной техникой, - 1 млн 804 тысяч 800 рублей.

4. За ИТ-шниками идут финансисты, причем опять-таки целой отраслью - здесь средняя зарплата составила в 2009 году 1 млн 776 тысяч 600 рублей.

5. Научные исследования и разработки оплачивались в среднем по 1 млн 442 тысяч 100 рублей в месяц.

6. Практически столько же зарабатывали в химическом производстве -1 млн 434 тысяч 700 рублей.

7. Включим в этот список также такую подотрасль, как предоставление прочих видов услуг потребителям, со средней зарплатой 1 млн 380 тысяч 600 рублей, так как они по сути тоже достигли заветного рубежа.

По данным Национального статистического комитета, в этих денежных сферах деятельности числились в списках работающих чуть более 300 тысяч человек, что составляет почти 8% от общесписочной численности работающих в Беларуси.

*Меньше народа - выше зарплата*

Обладатели средней зарплаты в 500 долларов числятся в списках более чем у 6241 юридического лица. Причем, как это всегда бывает в "рыбных" местах, здесь хорошо просматривается принцип: меньше народа - больше кислорода.

Так, производством кокса, нефтепродуктов и ядерных материалов занимается в стране всего 18 юрлиц со списочной численностью, не дотягивающей до 10 тысяч человек (9965). И наоборот, самая многочисленная армия компаний в "пограничной" сфере деятельности - предоставление прочих видов услуг потребителям. Здесь на почти 4 тысячи юрлиц приходится более 100 тысяч рабочих мест.

*Где живут счастливчики*

Показатели по среднеотраслевой зарплате неоднородны и в географическом плане, хотя бы потому что, например, горняки и нефтяники у нас все же работают в основном в определенных регионах. Но очевидно, что есть сферы деятельности, которые не так сильно зависят от географии.

В этом плане абсолютный лидер  - финансовый сектор. Только в этой отрасли во всех регионах зарплата превысила в 2009 году заветные 500 долларов. Региональным лидером внутри самой отрасли стал Минск со средней зарплатой финансистов в 2 млн 209 тыс. рублей. Меньше всего в финансовой сфере получают в Витебской области - здесь средняя зарплата по отрасли составила 1 млн 400 тыс. руб. В Могилевской же области только финансисты и получали более 500 долларов. Работники всех остальных секторов здесь находятся на более низком уровне зарплаты.

Что же касается географии общеотраслевого лидера - производство кокса, нефтепродуктов и ядерных материалов, то тут в передовиках, как нетрудно догадаться, две области, в которых есть НПЗ - Гомельская и Витебская. В Гомельской "нефтяники" получают чуть больше 2 млн 300 тысяч рублей против 2 млн 200 тысяч рублей в Витебской. В Минской и Могилевской областях в этих отраслях зарплата не дотягивала даже до миллиона рублей. "Нефтяники" есть и в Минске (7 юридических лиц). Средняя зарплата у них - чуть менее 1 млн 600 тысяч рублей.

Есть в столице и "горняки" со средней зарплатой на уровне минских "нефтяников" – 1 млн 600 тысяч рублей. Но самые обеспеченные горняки находятся там, где есть "Беларуськалий" -- в Минской области. В географическо-отраслевом разрезе здесь зафиксирован абсолютный рекорд по средней зарплате в 2009 году – 2 млн 758 тысяч рублей, то есть почти 1000 долларов вместо 500.

"Химики" больше всех получали в 2009 году на предприятиях Витебской области - почти 1 млн 900 тысяч рублей.Следом идут Минская – 1 млн 700 тысяч рублей и Гродненская – 1 млн 600 тысяч рублей. Во всех остальных областях и в Минске химическая подотрасль остается за бортом 500-долларовой зарплаты.

Что же касается "интеллектуальных" сфер деятельности, то ровнее всех выглядит наука. Рубеж в 1 млн 400 тысяч рублей научные исследования и разработки преодолели в Минске, Гродненской и Гомельской областях. Почти приблизились наука к этой черте в Могилевской области – 1 млн 380 тысяч рублей и Брестской – 1 млн 340 тысяч рублей. А вот в Минской и Витебской областях средняя зарплата находилась на уровне 1 млн 100 тысяч –1 млн 200 тысяч рублей.

У ИТ-шников разброс больше. В Могилевской области они даже не дотянули до миллиона - 967 тысяч 400 рублей. Во всех остальных областях превысили этот предел, а в Гомельской -- даже вышли за 1 млн 300 тысяч рублей. Но эта подотрасль вообще могла остаться в прошлой пятилетке, если бы не Минск с его Парком высоких технологий. В Минске зарплата в сфере ИТ, по данным Белстата, в 2009 году превысила 2 млн руб. Отметим, что руководство ПВТ заявляет, что в среднем по парку зарплата составляет 1000-1100 долларов.

*"Резервисты"*

Большой резерв имеет отрасль по предоставлению прочих услуг потребителям, в которую попадают нотариусы с юрисконсультами и аудиторами, маркетологи, рекламисты, управленцы, проектанты, упаковщики и деятельность по моделированию одежды, услуги по уборке помещений и так далее. Здесь и региональные расхождения небольшие и условия для повышения среднего уровня неплохие: все области имеют в среднем зарплату, превышающую 1 млн 100 тысяч рублей с пиком в Минске - 1 млн 500 тысяч рублей. Надо всего лишь раскрепостить этот бизнес, то есть дать ему больше свободы и меньше налогов, и тогда в эту сферу придет еще пару десятков тысяч работников, которые заработают себе заветные 500 долларов.

----------


## Sanych

Нам не светит. А судя потому как у нас считают среднюю, будешь рад ещё когда пол средней получишь.

----------


## vova230

> Нам не светит. А судя потому как у нас считают среднюю, будешь рад ещё когда пол средней получишь.


Это точно. Я бы вообще всех наших "слуг народа" посадил бы на минималку, вот тогда бы может о судьбе страны и народа лучше думалось бы.

----------

